# 10d3



## Cap'n Jack (Feb 16, 2006)

kicks ass.. i got it last night without my knowledge. Today my 500 is cruising along, all of the issues of slowness and non responsivieness are gone. All missing funtions from the last release have been restores.

10d3 rocks.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

What functions were missing from the last release?


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

OK Jack, where ya at???


----------



## Cap'n Jack (Feb 16, 2006)

Bud33 said:


> OK Jack, where ya at???


Los Angeles.


----------



## Cap'n Jack (Feb 16, 2006)

qwerty said:


> What functions were missing from the last release?


Anything that was stackable, such as a mutiple 30 sec slip, the ability to throttle through ff and rew functions. Channel banners that took way to long to display, hell even changing channesl is now twice as fast.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Cap'n Jack;637085 said:


> Anything that was stackable, such as a mutiple 30 sec slip, the ability to throttle through ff and rew functions.


Ahh! Those weren't _missing_ from the last release. There were/are intermittint instances where they stop functioning, but a reset usually restores.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

i got it 8/23/06 at 2am


----------

